# Yampa at 20,000 to 25,000 cfs



## kwagunt2001 (Jun 9, 2008)

Warm Springs easier?
"Hell no"! in my opinion. But it's been 15+ years since I've seen Warm Springs at 20K+ and all of our boats did just fine.

There will be more water keeping you out in the middle, harder to break those top laterals and get right; getting sucked into the land of the giants and leading you into the Maytag Hole. It will be loud and fast.

Pucker Up, do a downstream ferry to blast those top laterals and ride the choppy water along the right bank. Don't get bounced off the bank and sucked back into the main current because we all know where that leads.

Walk the kids and have rescue boats ready. 

The rock garden below the hole will be easier though!

Have Fun.

The NPS website for Dinosaur has some high water Warm Springs pics from 83-84 that are cool. Check them out.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll disagree with that. My experience is that the right side of Warm Springs is not hard to do at flows above 20,000. It's much easier to get into when flows get above 10-13,000. 

We were just there at something in the upper teens of flow. All of our boatmen commented that there was no problem getting into the right side to set up for the wave coming off the lower right, just above the Maytag hole in the center. And, there was a lot of space in the right side, so we didn't have to get real close to the bank. I'd say we were about 10 feet off shore. Our boats hit that lower right wave in a variety of places, and all came through straight. We had no problem avoiding the Maytag hole.

I've been to Warm Springs in recent years when the flows were above 20,000. You will still find a lateral at the top above the right side. But, it's smaller than it is at lower flows. Scout carefully, looking for your crossover point. Even if you miss breaking over the lateral, you will have time to face left and make pulls to the right.

Should you choose to do so, you can look at running the right side of the wave train itself, not too far into the center of it, so that you can still pull out when you feel you need to, to avoid going straight into the Maytag hole.

The key to Warm Springs at current and higher flows is not so much if and how you'll get into the right side, but what part of the lower right wave you'll want to hit.

I don't mean to say the W.S. is inconsequential when flows are in the 20's. It is, however, not as difficult to take it with a safe, conservative run as when flows are lower.

Furthermore, the island below is covered. Also, anybody who chooses to walk can easily be picked up at the W.S. camp.

Watch out for Surprise hole/wave just around the bend! One of our guys, a Yampa first-timer, thought he was done and got prematurely evacuated from his boat when he hit that.

As for the rest of Yampa, Tepee is very scoutable and a simple run to the right of the hole with a long stretch of small waves below. Little Joe has a hole on the lower left to avoid. Big Joe is a good right side run down the wave train. Flow averages about 7-8 mph.

Lastly, bring some kind of rubber boot for all the wetness you'll have around your boat parking.


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Seriously, another Yampa high water thread? Admin, can you link all 42 Yampa threads started in the past month and make it sticky? It's obviously a popular topic...


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

A new thread with every 5,000 cfs increase.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

David L said:


> A new thread with every 5,000 cfs increase.


At 30k the question will be who to call to pick up cancellations?


----------



## Emmielou (May 1, 2007)

27-footer endoing in Warm Springs in 1984...


----------



## DavidaElliott (Jun 15, 2011)

*Warm Springs at 20K +*

I just had the pleasure to go on Yampa river at DNM with a group of Boy Scouts (Pack 161 in Niwot CO) with the Adrift Guiding company. The CFS was around 2400 I believe. The Guides scouted warm springs out beforehand as we waited in the boats. The Guides did a good job keeping us right. Our oar boat just caught the last part of the rapids which then pushed us to the right but drenched the entier hull of the raft. I was austruck as to how powerful the rapid was to the left of us as it had large diagnol curls (frowns). After we all made it past Warm springs, our other group in the paddle boat had a flux flip on the following Suprise rapid as a log apparently hit the rapid at the same time and threw them over. I was really happy with our Guiding company "Adrift" as their level of experience and professionalism was awesome. We also ate like kings. I am definetly going back. Next stop - the Green River. As for Warm Springs, at least for us on our Day 3, and all kidding aside, STAY RIGHT.


----------



## 3d3vart (Apr 15, 2010)

Just for fun...attached is a photo taken from our put-in on June 11th with the Deerlodge gauge reading just over 24K. Floating through the campground and cottonwood grove was a particularly great way to start the trip.


----------



## FranBoatMan (May 1, 2007)

We were there last week at about 25k and watched two out of four commercial boats flip in Maytag, one was a 27 foot pontoon. That was the biggest hole I had ever seen! Glad everyone was OK.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

*Camping update*

I called the river office as we launch on 6/28 and heard the campground is closed to camping. They were very helpful!

Deerlodge is currently NOT under water, but it is a muddy, boggy swap. Mosquitos are horrid. No idea when the area will open, but after it dries out. There is temporary camping upstream at an abandonded parking lot. This was also under water and has horrid mosquitos. There are two portable toilets. She would recommend neither option. She is unsure of where the BLM areas are that were mentioned on the website. Maybell was the recommended place to camp.

You can rig the day before if you are comfortable leaving boats there.

Mosquitos are getting bad downstream in Echo Park. Recommends screen tents for kitchen, head nets, bug spray, etc.


----------



## 3d3vart (Apr 15, 2010)

lmaciag said:


> Deerlodge is currently NOT under water, but it is a muddy, boggy swap.
> 
> Mosquitos are getting bad downstream in Echo Park. Recommends screen tents for kitchen, head nets, bug spray, etc.


Interesting, because when I picked my car up there two days ago (on Wednesday) it was certainly under water. Water is dropping fast I guess. 

Mosquitoes are somewhat bad at DL, but nothing some pants and long-sleeve shirt won't fix. We even managed to eat launch at a "floating picnic table" before launching without too much hassle from the skeeters.

There was lots of standing water at places like Box Elder, Mantle Ranch, Echo Park, etc (most of Box Elder 1 is under water). Mosquitoes weren't that bad this weekend anywhere on the river, but with all that standing water things are bound to get interesting.

Here is a photo of Deer Lodge from Friday June 10th around sunset time. (courtesy of Friends of the Yampa)


----------



## Denverrafter (Apr 7, 2011)

3d3vart said:


> Interesting, because when I picked my car up there two days ago (on Wednesday) it was certainly under water. Water is dropping fast I guess.
> 
> Mosquitoes are somewhat bad at DL, but nothing some pants and long-sleeve shirt won't fix. We even managed to eat launch at a "floating picnic table" before launching without too much hassle from the skeeters.
> 
> ...


 
Deerlodge was underwater when we put in on June 6th. I agree that proper clothing/mosquito repellant does the trick. Given the flows have dropped some Deerlodge may be in better condition by the end of June. I will also mention that many of the campsites downstream were under water or had periods of time where the water would rise to flood them and then recede. Given that I would plan on dealing with mosquitos for most of the trip. Have fun - I think the highr flows if they continue make for more fun, many more wavetrains and faster flows. We had a great trip!


----------



## rrb3 (Sep 30, 2009)

FranBoatMan said:


> We were there last week at about 25k and watched two out of four commercial boats flip in Maytag, one was a 27 foot pontoon. That was the biggest hole I had ever seen! Glad everyone was OK.


So what about your crew- what would be the best line for a 14 foot gear boat? We launch in a week and are getting nervous...any thoughts or suggestions for us?


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

14 footer would have easier time on the sneak than a bigger boat. Just hug the right side eddie, come to the pour over, drop down, point your bow towards Maytag and pull hard away from it towards the river right shore. The sneak is always there, I've seen it at 5-18k personally. In two weeks the flow should drop down to around 15-17k.


----------



## Denverrafter (Apr 7, 2011)

kazak4x4 said:


> 14 footer would have easier time on the sneak than a bigger boat. Just hug the right side eddie, come to the pour over, drop down, point your bow towards Maytag and pull hard away from it towards the river right shore. The sneak is always there, I've seen it at 5-18k personally. In two weeks the flow should drop down to around 15-17k.


Please take a look at DavidL's post above. He is "right on" with regards to running Maytag in any flow. Again I did it at 13,000 cfs two years ago and I did it this past June 9th at about 29,000 cfs (the highest water in 27 years). Both runs were close to identical. Just kept right of the main wavetrain up top. Do not hug the right bank too closely as you do have to clear a couple of big bolders on river right just before the Maytag hole. Once past these pull hard right and you will stay out of the hole. Even if you hit a little of the hole splash on the right side it tends to push you river right. You shoud be fine. You will have plenty of views from the scout to see what you are facing before you make the run. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Doh, ya don't hug the right bank before the pour over rock, I always stay on the right of the big wave train and kind of ride the eddie line. Too much on the river right will be too much work to clear the pour over before Maytag.


----------



## carolclyde (May 27, 2011)

July 6 launch, do I leave the 2 person duckie at home?


----------



## Denverrafter (Apr 7, 2011)

*Mistaken quote of Kazak4x4*



kazak4x4 said:


> Doh, ya don't hug the right bank before the pour over rock, I always stay on the right of the big wave train and kind of ride the eddie line. Too much on the river right will be too much work to clear the pour over before Maytag.


Sorry, I did not mean to quote you as you obviously are very well versed about Maytag!!!!!!!! I was trying to give useful, more detailed information to rrb3.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

carolclyde said:


> July 6 launch, do I leave the 2 person duckie at home?


A 2 person duckie with a husband and wife paddling is known as a divorce boat, especially on high water runs...


----------



## foamdweller (May 26, 2011)

I haven't run the yampa in 10 years, but there's some great info here. Trying to pick up a cancellation, so thanks for all the info.

Edit: My point was to explain there are probably many lurking (like me) and we want to understand how nice the boating is there (around maybell). It looks and sounds very nice. Be safe, and we'll see you out there!


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

F.D. do you have a raft? we are launching the 29th and could use another raft!!


----------



## foamdweller (May 26, 2011)

wildh2onriver said:


> A 2 person duckie with a husband and wife paddling is known as a divorce boat, especially on high water runs...


That's pretty funny. Not sure I agree, but I laughed, nonetheless.


----------



## foamdweller (May 26, 2011)

ecarlson972 said:


> F.D. do you have a raft? we are launching the 29th and could use another raft!!


If you're talking to me, I have a 12 ft avon (paddle) and a 14ft aire cat (gear). Lemme see what I can get away with at work, as the 29th would be awesome.


----------

